# DNS unable to resolve IP.



## Qwerty123456 (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not really sure where to post this, but I guess here will be a good start, as most of my issue is with MSN/Windows Live Messenger.

For the past week or so, the wireless connection I use has been acting up on me. It'll say that I'm connected to the web, but it won't allow me to view any webpages, no matter what browser I use, and refuses to connect to MSN. I've gone through the troubleshooting process with MSN, and it told me two things were wrong

a. "Your DNS appears unable to resolve IP address."
b. Something about Key Ports.

and then:

"Failed to connect to the service. This could be due to improper proxy or firewall settings. Please review your proxy and firewall settings. Proxy settings can be accessed through Windows Live Messenger Options. For Firewall settings, please see the retailer's instructions."

I've checked and rechecked my firewall settings various times, and even turned the entire thing off.. and it's still not letting me connect. 

I've done a little research and found a few other sites and forums where people talked about having the same issue, and sometimes, it was solved by resetting the router.. but that's a little out of the question for me, since the wireless connection I've been using is actually my neighbor's. Understandable if you can't help out because of the "stolen" connection, but hopefully you can. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Sep 2, 2008)

Mate this should have gone into the internet section i think as there is something wrong with the DNS.

if you are using a wirless connection you might want to try and check the routers settings do this aswell just to see if its the router or the PC

go to run and type cmd.exe. after type "ping www.google.com" if it say destination host unreachable the router is not forwarding your connection. 

when you connect to the router does it say your internet is working or just the connection between the computer and the router.

it could be the person with the router has a wep or password on it. if this is the case it will say its connected but without connecting. one idea BUY YOUR OWN INTERNET


----------



## Qwerty123456 (Sep 2, 2008)

If a mod or admin could move this to the appropriate section, that'd be cool, then.

Now, as I stated in my first post, I can't do anything with the router, as it isn't my connection.

And I'm pretty sure that there's no password on it, since I've been able to connect for the past few weeks. Only recently has this DNS/firewall issue come into play, and even now, I can connect on occasion.

For the record, I do buy my own internet, thanks. Rather.. my parents do. Hah. 

Last month, I got this laptop from a friend, though, and got a wireless card along with it. I happened to come across the wireless connection by accident, really.


----------

